# Pour les conventions intervenues



## Nocciorellina

Ho bisogno ancora di voi, grazie in anticipo:

*Pour les conventions intervenues avec une société dont un associé indéfiniment responsable gérant administrateur directeur général ou secrétaire général est simultanément gérant ou associé de la société à responsabilité limitée.*
Ecco la mia traduzione:

_Per i contratti stipulati con una società il cui socio è sia un direttore generale e un amministratore delegato e in simultaneamente un partner o gerente della società a responsabilità limitata.?????_

Il problema è che non riesco a capire se questo socio è amministratore delegato e così via(cioè abbia tutte queste funzioni) o si riferisce a persone diverse con funzioni diverse.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## matoupaschat

Il traduttore automatico di Google dà quasi lo stesso risultato quando gli viene fornito il tuo testo in "francese"  . 
Veramente, non vedo cosa possiamo fare senza avere un originale autentico .


----------



## Emilio85

...per gli accordi conclusi con una società avente un socio illimitatamente responsabile, accomandatario, dierttore generale o segretario generale simulataneamente amministratore o socio della società a responsabilità limitata.


----------



## Ruminante

matoupaschat said:


> ... Veramente, non vedo cosa possiamo fare senza avere un originale autentico .


Sottoscrivo. Perlomeno, occorrerebbe sapere di cosa si parla e di quali società si tratta...


----------



## matoupaschat

OK, capito ! http://www.google.be/search?hl=fr&r...e.&btnG=Rechercher&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
Comunque, è molto più comprensibile con la punteggiatura, anche per la traduzione . 
In bocca al lupo !


----------



## Ruminante

Mettendo in ordine le frasi, 





> pour les conventions intervenues avec une société dont un associé indéfiniment responsable, gérant, administrateur, directeur général ou secrétaire général est simultanément gérant ou associé de la société à responsabilité limitée.


 
...per gli accordi conclusi con una società avente un socio illimitatamente responsabile, accomandatario, direttore generale o segretario generale che sia / è simultaneamente amministratore o socio della società a responsabilità limitata.

Bel colpo Matou. Ciao a tutti, a me l'ottima traduzione di Emilio85 rimane piu' comprensibile aggiungendo "che sia" o "che è". In questo caso, andrebbe meglio il congiuntivo o l'indicativo?
Grazie...


----------



## Emilio85

Avevo pensato al congiuntivo ma alla fine ho deciso di ometterlo (Ex: non pensavo che Andrea avesse comprato un auto; non pensavo Andrea avesse comprato un auto). 

Ma in questo caso, il congiuntivo suona bene.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ruminante said:


> Bel colpo Matou.


Beh, non direi che il "bel colpo" sia davvero mio . È palese che Emilio85 l'aveva scoperto prima di me  .


Ruminante said:


> ... a me l'ottima traduzione di Emilio85 rimane piu' comprensibile aggiungendo "che sia" o "che è".


Mah ! Secondo me, in quel tipo di letteratura, la comprensibilità è secondaria: prevalgono la concisione e la completezza .

*NB* Avevo dimenticato che a Nocciorellina non era consentito linkare pagine esterne  .


----------

